# Suwanee River tour



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Spent last week touring around the Suwanee River with my sweetie for our belated honeymoon. Good fun. Did you know there are more springs in that part of Florida than anywhere else in the world? Big springs too, not little seeps, but entire rivers coming out of the ground. Way cool. Spent two nights at the Suwanee River Hideaway in Old Town (very highly recommended), one on Cedar Key, and one at some nasty camp ground near Branford. Here's a few pics.

My lovely stoker









Better'n TV!









End of the Hideaway's 1000ft boardwalk to the river.









A crowded rail trail









Ichetucknee River









Yours truly









Suwanee River from the end of the boardwalk









Some good eats









Sunset at Cedar Key









Thanks for looking. I may post more later, but right now photobucket is giving me a hard time.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Honeymoon!!!

Sweet!

BTW Congrats.

BTW2 you got out just in time, the river is in major flood now.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> BTW2 you got out just in time, the river is in major flood now.


Yes, the boardwalk was a good 6 feet above a dry floodplain our first night, but only 4 feet above a very wet floodplain on night 4 and maybe 3 feet above on day 6. It and our campsite as well will likely be under water before its all over. The crest wasn't expected until the 20th.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Clear, cold water and Spanish moss. I got to explore a lot of that area as a kid. That's been a while. Do post more pics.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow; that looks like a beautiful ride. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Groovy! We don`t see enough tour reports on this site (I plan to do my part in about a week and a half), let alone twicer tours. How long were you out for and exactly how much stuff CAN be piled in and on top of a Yak?

Also, your dinner is making me hungry.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

That is not a bad way to spend a honeymoon. Not at all. Congrats, Woog!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Thank you all for the congrats. Second time for both of us so we've gone in with our eyes open. The fact that we can spend 6 days on a tandem together in absolute harmony bodes well. 



rodar y rodar said:


> Groovy! We don`t see enough tour reports on this site (I plan to do my part in about a week and a half), let alone twicer tours. How long were you out for and exactly how much stuff CAN be piled in and on top of a Yak?


We had everything we needed for more than the 6 days we were out there. I'd have liked some front panniers for light stuff and for groceries at the end of the day, but we made do with what we had. I reckon the trailer probably weighed in around 40 or maybe even 45lbs. Quite frankly between the tandem and the flat terrain I wasn't too worried about it. 

The most valuable thing we brought perhaps was the tandemcom as it made conversation effortless. We had a lot of wind, but I've found that talking on the tandem is hard anyhow. Not having to speak up, say what all the time, or turn my head to hear was fantastic. I highly recommend it.

Here's some more pics

Wind









Morning sky at Cedar Key









And the happy couple


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I was just giving you a hard time about the load- my first bike camping trip was the only one I`ve taken with my wife so far and we had our BOB loaded up at least that much, maybe more. I`ve managed to cut it down quite a bit since, but I suppose it`ll be awfully full again the next time it`s loaded for two.

Is that your first tandem tour? Just guessing, but I expect the difference between a loaded and an unloaded tandem is less than the difference on singles. Did it seem that way to you? I want to do some creditcard weekend trips with ours this summer- probably with the trailer even though we won`t have camping gear.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: "Suwanee... how I love ya, how I love ya.. down by the Suwanee..." - Al Jolson 

Nice pics. Looks like a real nice time. I am in awe of the smooth flatness.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

nice pictures. 

I've use a chatterbox system on a motorcycle, and the easy conversation is definitely nice.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats,
very nice photos, 
c


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I was just going to ask you what kind of microphone system that was. I'll have to look that one up.

We've tried the long range walky-talkies that are supposed to be hands free, but there is always a delay between speacking, and it actually realizing you are speaking, so the first half of a sentence gets cut off. Didn't work well enough to keep so we returned it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Loraura said:


> I was just going to ask you what kind of microphone system that was. I'll have to look that one up.
> 
> We've tried the long range walky-talkies that are supposed to be hands free, but there is always a delay between speacking, and it actually realizing you are speaking, so the first half of a sentence gets cut off. Didn't work well enough to keep so we returned it.


Here you go. The only thing we don't like is that the ear piece is on the left. Doesn't really interfere with hearing, but its an obvious design flaw. We don't always use it for short hops, but for long hours on the bike it was fantastic. 

http://www.precisiontandems.com/tandemcomquestions.htm


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Here you go. The only thing we don't like is that the ear piece is on the left. Doesn't really interfere with hearing, but its an obvious design flaw. We don't always use it for short hops, but for long hours on the bike it was fantastic. ...


We've never had a problem just talking louder.

OTOH we spend so much time riding singles together that on a tandem it seems really easy to communicate....


----------

